# First Grow Outdoors



## xxkmanxx (May 20, 2007)

i planted a bunch of seeds in seperate party cups outdoors April 30th.   I used dirt from the ground, its pretty crappy dirt, but I plan to transplant them into the ground and put good soil in it.


----------



## xxkmanxx (May 20, 2007)

Heres pics of the plants i took 5/18


----------



## xxkmanxx (May 20, 2007)

and heres the plants at 5/20.  so when should i transplant em to the ground, how tall should they be when i transplant em? The taller plant, it has some spots on its leaves idk why, what could be wrong with it. I've jus been watering it.


----------



## xxkmanxx (May 22, 2007)

okay i went to Homedepot and Walmart to check out which soils they have.  I was planning on using Fox Farms, but the only place that carries it is like 40 mins away.  I check it on the Fox Farms website.  The soils that i saw that looked decent were Scotts Premium Top Soil and Organic Choice Garden Soil.  and also should i get some perlite, im going to be transplanting my plants into the ground.  I just want the best for my babies.  So what do you guys think?

thanks


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 1, 2007)

update:   took 2 pics today.....theyre looking pretty good......jus wondering when i should start using fertilizer......thanks


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 2, 2007)

Looking pretty good. Look like they are getting plenty of light. As far as the fertilizer question, it depends if the soil you are using had any fertilizer in it and how the plants are doing.


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 3, 2007)

no the soil doesn't have any fertilizer in it from the start.

Updtae: took 2 pics today.....and i also bought some Miracle Grow All Purpose fertilizer. 24-15-10 i think......i dont really remember the exact NPK, but i think its perfect for Veg.


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 3, 2007)

oh and i forgot to ask.....when do you guys think it'll start showing it's sex, cause i want to get rid of the males as soon as possible.....thanks


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 3, 2007)

They look gorgeous. They will probably sex in the July-August range. Depending on where you are located and such.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 3, 2007)

yeah, just set your mind to getting them to that stage first. cross that hurdle when you come to it. you could flower cuttings indoors, which is what im doing. if not then like TSI says itll be late july-august. 

good luck 85CANNABLISS


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 3, 2007)

could i clone some plants right now? or should i wait til it gets bigger? cause i wanna have a decent amount of females growing....

thanks


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 3, 2007)

I would wait a little while before I did some cloning. But, thats just me.


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 3, 2007)

yeah ill wait til they get bigger, and I'm prob gonna start using ferts in like middle or end of june. depends how big they get, but i got a question about cloning.....

i wanna try to clone a few plants once i find out the sex.....but im not too sure.....will it grow fast with rooting solution or something? since its gonna be starting to grow late.....the clones prob wont keep up with the others.....since its starting late......whatever tho.....more plants means more buds at the end......and i know you you need a lot of moisture....so i was thinking of doing it outside with like a clear soda bottle over the plant to keep the moisture....would this work, and i guess i would take the cap off the top since would it like suffocate, and would it still be good for the moisture?

and i heard that sunlight is bad for cloning....so should i try to put it somewhere where it gets indirect sunlight.....like in the woods or something?

thanks

Crazy Composer's Soil Cloning Method


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 3, 2007)

Looking good man always like to see another outdoor grow!!!


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 3, 2007)

okay.....im a little worried for my babies cause its raining outside....been raining for a while.....hopefully they don't drown....ill check em out tomorrow if i can....


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 4, 2007)

their be fine man!!!!


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 4, 2007)

okay thanks man....ill check on em tomorrow.....ill get more pics for u guys.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 4, 2007)

Your clones wont keep up with your plants, because they are too far behind. But, they should produce nicely. Yes, direct sunlight is bad for clones. You want to set them in a shady, cool area until they pick themselves back up. When you first do the clone they will look they are going to die and fall over but if you give them a couple days they will come back and start growing some roots. Good luck.


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Your clones wont keep up with your plants, because they are too far behind. But, they should produce nicely. Yes, direct sunlight is bad for clones. You want to set them in a shady, cool area until they pick themselves back up. When you first do the clone they will look they are going to die and fall over but if you give them a couple days they will come back and start growing some roots. Good luck.




okay cool....and ive heard people use many different rooting solutions like the gel and the powder.....which should i use, and what brand is best to use?

thanks


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 4, 2007)

I use clonex powder and it has never failed me yet, but thats the only thing I have experience with.


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 4, 2007)

i checked on em and they're doing just fine.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 5, 2007)

sameuladams said:
			
		

> what the hel was that pethictic shitt


The road you're driving down leads to Banned City:fly::ciao::fly:. You should concentrate on spelling before trolling btw...isn't that a rule?


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 6, 2007)

update:  took 3 pics....i jus want to know if my babies are ready to do some Topping, Fimming, or LSTing......and can someone explain whats the difference between Topping and Fimming, i tryed searching, but i no threads i found gave a good explanation.  thanks

Pic 1 of the Whole garden.






Pic 2





Pic 3


----------



## Capone (Jun 6, 2007)

u=i wanna know too


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

looking good man


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 6, 2007)

whats the difference between topping and fimming?

thanks


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 7, 2007)

i think i might of figured it out..... topping you cut the at the intersection of 2 branches at like the Y, and fimming you jus cut some off a new growth.....am i correct?

thanks


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 7, 2007)

plants looking nice and healthy


----------



## halftoke (Jun 7, 2007)

They still look a bit young for any topping...but that's just me. They look really good xxkmanxx. how many plants you got out?


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah im not gonna be topping for a while....jus trying to figure out how to do it.  when its time ill do it.


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 7, 2007)

i've seen pics of how to top......im gonna try it once my plants are big enough.....i think until i get like 4-5 sets of leaves....idk......anyone know the rule of thumb of when to start topping?

thanks


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 7, 2007)

i have clonex gel and 2 out of 2 have rooted lol new to cloning. but i will be taking 12 soon so lets see


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 9, 2007)

alright im gonna start some fertilizing tomorrow.....i got some 24-8-16 MG ferts.  My question is should i only fert the bigger plants.....or can i start the all of em even tho some are kinda small.....they're all the same age, some of em are just growing slower.

thanks


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 9, 2007)

okay i used the fertilizer today......it came with a Table spoon.....i tried measuring out a 1/4, but it was kinda hard.....but i think i did a good job.....i watered all my plants with it.....and is it normal for the 1st set of leaves on the bottom to like die....i heard somewhere that they fall off sometimes....idk.....and i got some new pics.....


See the bottom leaf


This one has a decent set of leaves.....u guys think i can top this one soon?


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 9, 2007)

check out these 2 pics are they showing signs of female plants....idk 





and


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 9, 2007)

actually idk its prob jus new leaf growth.....


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 10, 2007)

Tear the bottom leaves off on that first plant.


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 10, 2007)

i have really bad news im so happy for the hungry deer.....something chewed off like most of the leaves on a few of my biggest plants.....ahhhhh.......my guess it was prob a deer or some animal, ive seen deer in the woods nearby before..... what can i do to keep deer and animals away from my plants? .....and it was the day after i started to use fertilizer....ahhhh....so i guess my question is will these be okay, i got some pics below.....some ate all the leaves, some just ate a few.....will the leaves grow back? will they survive?.....idk man.....what can u do to scare deer and other animals away?  and also should i buy a like a wire fence to protect my babies, so this won't happen again?  im so angry......ahhhhhhh

thanks


Pics:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 10, 2007)

That sucks. Try peeing around your plants and pouring soured milk around them as well. They also make commercial products, but I can't vouch to how well they work.


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 10, 2007)

okay it might be a few animals or bugs.....could be deer, grasshoppers, crickets, or moths.....anyone have any help?  cause a few times when i went to the plants i saw a lot of moths on a few of my plants and they were flying around my plants.

i hear i could sprinkle some garlic powder or pepper around my plants...or spray a mix of soap/water around my plants or piss around my plants.....idk what to do.....i hope they dont die.


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah this sux big time.....u think they'll survive? if i keep the basterds away?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jun 10, 2007)

They might still survive. A few looked like they were eaten pretty good though. You might not like this idea but if you take a crap around your grow it will keep the deer away. So like...bring a roll of TP and drop a deuce each time you check them. You can also put hair around the grow area to help keep them away. Filling a milk jug about halfway with piss and poking holes in it to release the smell also works. 

For bugs, you can do the soap/pepper sprays to control them.


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 10, 2007)

i found this recipe

Guru's Homemade Insecticide:
1 tsp antibacterial dish soap
1/4 tsp crushed red pepper
1/4 tsp ground clove
1 close minced garlic
per gallon of water

would this help with all bugs, even moths and ****?

does shaved bar soap help with deers i also hear coyote or fox piss works too....where can i find animal piss?  they sell em in stores, like home depot or walmart, or would i have a better chance finding animal piss at like plant nurseries? .....i rather not drop a duce near my plants....


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 10, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> They might still survive. A few looked like they were eaten pretty good though. You might not like this idea but if you take a crap around your grow it will keep the deer away. So like...bring a roll of TP and drop a deuce each time you check them. You can also put hair around the grow area to help keep them away. Filling a milk jug about halfway with piss and poking holes in it to release the smell also works.
> 
> For bugs, you can do the soap/pepper sprays to control them.



fill a milk jug halfway wit piss, damn.  I'm gonna have to start drinking a lot....


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 13, 2007)

okay so a friend of mine is growing a couple of plants indoors, popular named strains.....he knows a decent amount about growing.....he said hell sell me clones and root them for me......but what i want to know, is it bad or harder to grow outside, since they were from indoors.....i dont know why it would be, but i had to ask.

thanks


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 13, 2007)

The only problem is since the clones were grown indoors when you put them outside they will sex and wont grow much more in the Vegetative state.


----------



## Draston (Jun 13, 2007)

piss around your plants and pour soured milk. Then go get some seven dust and use it.


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 14, 2007)

okay....some more bad news......more deer or some animal got to the last of the big plants.....so i bought some irish spring bar soap and put shavings of a whole bar of it around my plants.....and i plan on trying to get some animal piss (what place would sell this, a hunting store?)....and somone told me to try this.....put dirty smelly piss soaked sock on a stick in the middle of the crop.  they said it works.....ill give it a try.  and i need to get some chicken wire soon.

thanks


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 15, 2007)

i tried finding chicken wire.....but i found this blastic fence.....i think it'll work....got 7' ones.....and some wooden posts......my question is how should i make like a way to get in without like cutting the fence.....i put like twisty ties connecting 2 ends.....but it still sux getting in......and should i like get something to keep the fence attatched to the ground so nothing can sneak under it?

Thanks

Pics:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh my jesus. Dude, your plants are going to get found by someone. If its not the police, it will be someone else that will steal them.  This is exactly why people get robbed/go to prison for cultivating. STEALTH, man. STEALTH.


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 16, 2007)

the plants are really deep in a grassy field......no one ever goes here.....


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 16, 2007)

You REALLY dont know that. You would be surprised where hunters go. And if not hunters, how about helicopters? If Heli's get within a mile of that they are going to get found. You might as well put some flags up saying that you grow.


----------



## Marley420 (Jun 16, 2007)

Haha, not trying to scare you.. but thats what a lot of people say..  if your 100% sure no one will ever find them, then your fine.. any doubts, id honestly think of moving them somewhere more hidden..  take care


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 16, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12340&page=2

Look at post #24 and see where his plants are. Look at my post #36 and see that I said the same thing to him. Guess what? He thinks someone found his plants. Now, mind you I'm not a psychic but I can tell you that you can't put a patch of MJ in the middle of a wide open field. You have even built a fence around them. Anybody that sees those Tobbacco Sticks from across the field is going to say HMMM...Whats that? And then make their way over there. And if a Copter flys over, they are MOST DEFINITELY found. You never know who is walking where in the woods/fields. 

So, for future reference you need to find a more discreet place to put them. Also, you don't put a fence up unless you are on your own property close to your house or you know they aren't going to be found because of it. And don't clear out all of the vegetation and undergrowth in between and around your plants (Don't make a big dirtspot). You want it to grow up and look natural. 

The key to successfully growing outdoors is stealth. Don't leave paths, don't leave trash (water jugs, etc), don't put your plants in the wide open. I have found people's plants for all three of those reasons. You will never be able to see any of my plants unless you are within 5 or so feet of them. I have an old piece of a fence that I found near where I was going to be planting and used it for 4 of my plants. But, My plants are in the middle of a blackberry thicket. The fence is 4ft. tall and the blackberry bushes are already pushing 7 feet. There is no way that fence will have anything to do with them getting found. Additionally, the only way to get to my plant spot is to walk down a huge log about 30ft. My other plants are equally as hard to get to and find. You have to walk down a rocky ravine about 100yds and then cut off of it and go around a very grown up field. Those are so hard to find that it takes me a few minutes to find them in that field everytime I go to them.

I'm not trying to give you a hard time, man. Just a few pointers...


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey there xxkmanxx,
     The StickyIcky is 100% right on the money about stealth. Long ago I learned about brambles, and yeah they are great for protecting and hiding your grow, heck the leaves are even sorta close you know ? 
  I am retired now, but still use my ticket in aviation. I fly both rotary and fixed wing, and chase aerobatics, (rotary is getting too expensive), but I gaurentee that I could fund just about anything I wanted just off the crops that I see all the time. I joke you not dude, a simple topography map and a red marker for the grid co-ordinates, and the right time in budding, and dude I would be in some serious cash, but that's not my thing. I don't rip any human period, nuff folks doing each other dirty to last me a life time.
   I'm sure you got a total green thumb dude, and your love for those babies is evident, but you need to reason through that whole concept of stealth, or your gonna end up with a knick name like betty, (if you catch my drift)
  Camouflage like planting on the south side of another tall bush can do wonders as for hiding or helping to hide. From your photo, I could spot that grow from the air on a clear day flying as high as 3500 altitude and as far away as 1/2 mile, and yep my mind would go hmmmm what's that ? and only take a moment to turn around and go for a look see.
   Lots of cool folks here are great at stealth growing and can teach you some seriously cool stuff. Take advantage of it bro.

good luck
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 17, 2007)

xxkmanxx said:
			
		

> does shaved bar soap help with deers


 
Quick answer? *NO, Nope, and Negative.* I heard that 5 years ago and hung many sorry-looking bars of the soap recommended- IRISH SPRING- many laughs for more savvy gardeners who visited, and apparently, the deer had me on too.

I swear on an American product, foliar fertilizer called BOBEX. They should be paying me, but they're really not. Check out this thread for the deer debate:

Caveat for the little fellar below: The image is copyrighted by the Walt Disney Co and is used here without permision for nonprofit entertainment purposes only.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13668


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 17, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> I'm sure you got a total green thumb dude, and your love for those babies is evident, but you need to reason through that whole concept of stealth, or your gonna end up with a knick name like betty, (if you catch my drift)
> KingKahuuna


 
:rofl: Or "Turk's girlfriend," or "Bubba's wife."


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 20, 2007)

update:  i fertilized this one and it grew fast.....and my friend got some seeds....gonna try to grow a few more since deer attacked this grow. and i took a pic today:


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 26, 2007)

okay a got more seeds im gonna start germinating them soon in wet paper towel. Is it too late to plant em outdoors?  i also took a pics yesterday.


thanks


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 28, 2007)

theyre destroyed again.....and i dont think its animals this time.....cause its like fresh straight cuts.....no bite marks or anything.....idk im gonna look for another area to plant in....cause i got more seeds.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 28, 2007)

The person who owns the property that you planted on probably did it.


----------



## xxkmanxx (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah i gotta find a better spot....


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck with it, man. Remember plenty of sun + Stealth. Keys to outdoor growing.


----------



## xxkmanxx (Aug 19, 2007)

update:

theyre doing great....gotta buy more ferts tho. yeah they're lookin good...i hope for the best....since its my first grow theyre lookin pretty good....when do you guys think it'll start budding? once it starts budding should i switch to like 15-30-15 ferts?

thanks


"HOW TO"..upload photos


----------



## xxkmanxx (Aug 20, 2007)

new pics:
HOW TO UPLOAD YOUR PICTURES ....

7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.
Site Rules....


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 20, 2007)

bro those ladies look sweet great job should see some flowering soon good luck peace


----------



## xxkmanxx (Aug 21, 2007)

yeah theyre doing great.  i gotta keep my eye out for males now. how hard is it to spot a male?  and also when i harvest the plants and start to dry i think im gonna use a tent, since i cant dry indoors.  what do you guys think.

thanks


----------

